# Hi everyone



## BaktoBasics (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum. I'm 21 and have studied taekwondo, fencing andwing chun - i currently do Muay Thai. 

I look forward to discussing martial arts with many of you, and, seeing how you all keep in shape or cross train for your respective martial art. 

Hope to chat soon!


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 12, 2005)

Well then, allow me to be the first to welcome you.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome!
The answers you seek are here....I assure you%-}


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..You will enjoy your time here...


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello and welcome!  It will be interesting to hear your perspective in threads on different arts, and cross-training, since you've trained in several different styles, as have many people here.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  Hope you are able to both learn a few things and help others do the same.  We've a great bunch of people here so don't be shy about jumping right in.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT 

I hope you enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome Baktobasics.  Happy posting and have fun.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MartialTalk. Enjoy!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome BaktoBasics,
 Great name!! I like that focus on the foundation.  Welcome to MartialTalk and enjoy your time posting.  :wavey:

  - Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

glad to have u on the martial talk site start posting


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome and I like your user name!  Have fun here!


----------



## still learning (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome-Wei-Ni Hao Ma


----------

